# Brakes Slipping



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Every once in a blue moon when I hit my brakes it will feel fine for the first second or two then it feels like it slips and then catches right away. Its only happened maybe 3 or 4 time this year and only at low speeds like 10mph and under. Always seemed to happen when I was pulling up to a light or stop sign. Like I said it was always at low speeds and was always gently braking. Almost feels like the ABS but the light never came on. Anyone ever experience anything like this?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure everything is greased up. Also chedk your pads to see if they are glazed over. I'd also bleed them while your there.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If it occurs when going over a pothole/crack/bump of some kind, it's probably the ABS kicking in.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Make sure everything is greased up. Also chedk your pads to see if they are glazed over. I'd also bleed them while your there.


Thought I should comment on this. Indeed bleed your brakes, brake fluid is hygroscopic (absorbs water), and absorbs approximately 2% of it's mass per year through moisture in the atmosphere. Most brake hydraulic components are made of steel, so the older your fluid gets, the more your components will rust and wear.

Though, the only brake components you need to make sure are lubricated on this car are the caliper slide pins. *If* they were not properly lubricated, they would bind and stick, usually causing a stuck caliper or brake, most noticeably indicated by drag/pull to one side, discolored rotors, and in extreme cases, smoke/fire.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I Didn't get a chance to really look at anything yet but now I have a leak in a brake line. Yesterday while driving to work, whenever I would come to a complete stop the pedal was going almost to the floor so when I got there I checked the fluid and it was full. So I kept the hood up, started the car and started pressing the brake. Nothing happened so I pressed hard and thats when I saw it misting up into the engine bay. Then I forgot to wipe it off and it messed up the paint on my covers....Anyway, I cant see where its coming from so taking it to the mechanic tomorrow.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Masterdutch said:


> Nothing happened so *I pressed hard and thats when I saw it misting up into the engine bay*.


Did you have the cover off of the reservoir when you did this?


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea I did, but wasnt coming from there. It was spraying from the other side, behind the left cover. It did the same when the cap was on as well.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Well its at the shop right now and the mechanic said the brake line was leaking at a spot where it was touching the transmition dipstick. i know everything is real close there but even if it was touching I dont see how there could have been enough movement for it to wear through the metal line.


----------

